# Local 130/501



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Anybody have any info on Local 130 absorbing 501 like what happned to 422,been hearing some rumors of this taking place.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

Supposedly it will take place the first of the year. Should be getting some info in the mail any day now. I'm pretty sure 130 is also absorbing 93. Cant wait to see how this unfolds. I know a lot of dual cards. Nothing like gambling with your career.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

cydejob said:


> Supposedly it will take place the first of the year. Should be getting some info in the mail any day now. I'm pretty sure 130 is also absorbing 93. Cant wait to see how this unfolds. I know a lot of dual cards. Nothing like gambling with your career.


Plz explain?

I am from Texas not many Unions here. Right to work state here...


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

501 is a combo hall. There are Plumbers,Pipe fitters, and some service fitters . Many Plumbers have welding certs and a lot of Fitters have plumbing licenses. For many years members could bounce back and forth depending on what jobs were available.
The problem now is 130 is strictly plumbing. Most likely the fitters will go to 597(Chicago fitter local) but my guess is they will not be welcomed with open arms. Even though we are suppose to be brothers most(Not all) of the 597 guys treat everyone else in the pipe trades like second class citizens.
I wish the best for everyone involved. I just don't see this going well.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

In Arizona a few years back we combined to form one local for the state. Everything worked just fine. Few members had heart burn for a bit, in the end no one lost a thing. 
Have trust in the UA.


----------



## bigduke6 (Sep 8, 2011)

Local 170 b.c.member!!! I am a travel card in ontario. Working in local 800. Explained to them before the shut down at the smelter (vale). Iam a service plumber, they said no problem brother we will help you anytime!!! They helped me with fitting,rigging,hoisting, welders were great to work with. Learned alot!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

letters came in today. As per the ua 501 and 93 will consolidate into 597 and 130. BM says he has no details and will call a special meeting as soon as he recieves any additional info:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The 501 is also a west suburb union where the 130 is for crook.. I mean Cook county.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't remember how it worked back in 2000 when the UA created 501.I'm just curious,don't think it will affect me much,I'm a 501 foreman working in 130's jurisdiction now and for the last couple of years.Four different wage/benefit packges to juggle and make into one and some big union halls to find a use for.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My local was merged into 130 and 597. It was the best thing that could have happened to our fitters. I had a fitter's card with a plumbing license. I went 130, it's worked out for me, but a lot of plumbers got screwed. Unless you are a hall suckass, you are going to sit. If you live in Grundy or Will counties, and they do send you to work, say hello to your new best friend, rush hour traffic. The hall is run by plumbers who have do nothing civil service jobs in Chicago and they could give a rat's ass about construction/service plumbers. They talk about green jobs, but that's a crock. I think there was a concerted effort to prune the ranks of the hall and get guys to quit, because they really screwed a lot of 422 guys. The pension sucks, the insurance is okay, however, when you retire, they don't pay for your wife's insurance, like ours used to. 597's does. If you have a chance, go 597, they have work on the books for the next 20 years.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

HSI said:


> In Arizona a few years back we combined to form one local for the state. Everything worked just fine. Few members had heart burn for a bit, in the end no one lost a thing.
> Have trust in the UA.


That's a pretty big leap of faith for me to take brother...

I mean, I'm glad it worked out for you but I'm still a bit uneasy about 666 being absorbed by 67.


----------

